# Madrone, Tan Oak, and Pepperwood



## chefbunwoo (Aug 20, 2008)

Has anyone ever used any of these in their smoker?


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope........


----------



## walking dude (Aug 21, 2008)

first i have heard of em............where are they from?


----------



## chefbunwoo (Aug 21, 2008)

All three are hardwoods found in parts of California. Madrone is incredible firewood with red paperlike bark. Tan Oak was used for tan bark (makes lots of ash in the wood stove) and pepperwood is also referred to as bay or Oregon myrtle.


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 21, 2008)

Madrone is also known as Arbutus up in BC.  We have one planted in the yard, but not big enough to be dropping any limbs for me. 

I have access to some Tan Oak if I want it.  Would be nice to know how it does.


----------



## bigwayne (Feb 11, 2009)

Anybody got any info for this question?  I now have access to some madrone.  We used some to make a luau pit for a whole pig, which didn't turn out as well as we would like.  While we were getting the coals going for the pig, we hung some game hens and chickens over the burning/glowing madrone and it turned out pretty well.  Not really smoking with it though.


----------



## rodbuilder (Feb 11, 2009)

Madrone is on the list of smoking woods.  Check out this link for more information...   http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/woods.html

good luck...


----------



## whitehorse (Aug 10, 2014)

Interesting, Am new to smoking myself, but am using dry fallen Arbutus from the Cowichan Valley this Sat; am seasoning the new smoker drum this week with fire burns. Have built a reverse offset smoker, using an old Fisher Stove as the "firebox". fingerz Xd


----------

